# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  GLOBALG.A.P. ACADEMY: CURSO SISTEMA DE GESTIÓN y AUDITOR INTERNO EN PIURA

## Angelo Lazo Galdos

*GLOBALG.A.P. Academy organiza el Curso sobre Sistema de Gestión (SIG) e Inspector Interno para Certificación Opción 2 de Grupo de Productores.  Lugar: Piura-Perú Fecha: 26 y 27 de Marzo 2020 Capacidad: 15 participantes  Beneficios: Aprendizaje garantizado por instructor de la organización GLOBALG.A.P. con sede en Alemania, certificados de participación y de examen.  Quienes Pueden Participar: Responsables del Aseguramiento de Calidad y Certificaciones de Grupo de Productores. Implementadores de Sistema de Gestión, Inspectores Internos, Asesores y Consultores Agrícolas y todo interesado en aprendar sobre Certificación de Grupo de Productores. 
INSCRIPCIONES ONLINE : https://globalgapacademy.talentlms.c...og/info/id:227 
Informes: 955 082 946 /lazo@globalgap.org*Temas similares: CURSO GLOBALG.A.P. QMS y AUDITOR INTERNO EN PIURA CURSO: SIETE PASOS PARA LA IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE UN SISTEMA DE GESTIÓN SST CURSO: FORMACIÓN DE AUDITOR INTERNO ISO 9001:2015 CURSO: FORMACIÓN DE AUDITOR INTERNO ISO 9001:2015 CURSO: SIETE PASOS PARA LA IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE UN SISTEMA DE GESTIÓN SST

----------

